# FYI, Samsung 840 EVO Fix in the works!!!



## jsfitz54 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Here are two links:*

http://www.thessdreview.com/daily-n...update-performance-degradation-fixed-at-last/

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storag...DB6Q-Firmware-Review-Finally-Fixed/Conclusion


*EDIT: 04.23.2015 Samsung Magician 4.6 now available:*

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html

*Mirror Sites, see:*
http://www.pcper.com/news/Storage/S...840-EVO-Firmware-Released-Downloads-Throttled


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Bump for progress report.

EDIT:*
My drive, 500GB, appears to be buggered.  The disk was locked so I had to use Samsung Secure Erase via the USB utility.
The ERASE utility appears broken as you cannot read the DOS screen. (garbled text)
I disconnected all other drives and pressed Y twice and it appeared to go OK.
Basically, I had to do this blindly.

I am in the process of cloning my OS drive (Samsung Data Migration v2.7) but the *write speed is horrible @ 17MB/s.

2:08:37 hrs to clone 130164MB*

Magician 4.6 does not appear to be able to access the new Firmware yet as a secondary drive.

Once cloned the drive was able to access the new Firmware via Magician 4.6: EXT0*D*B6Q.

I flashed the new Firmware and ran a speed test three times (X58 system speed capped):


----------



## xorbe (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, they have limited the # of downloads per day for the first 4 days.  That's one way to avoid a mass melt-down of SSDs in case something is wrong ... I think I'll just wait a week, no problem.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (May 4, 2015)

I have updated my 840 EVO 120G firmware, done the Advanced Performance Optimization, and since then my PC starts with blue screen (circa one times / 10 start) and restarts. After that with "Start Windows Normally" everything is fine and perfect under OS or games or anything. Did the windows startup files break? What should I do?
I have done memtest for two hours: 0 error
I have done CPU stress test for 1 hour: 0 error
I think the firmware update or optimization causes the problem.


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2015)

I don't have any problems till sofar with my 840 evo 500GB (knock on wood), using as secondary drive.
I have firmware version EXT0DB6Q installed.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (May 4, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I don't have any problems till sofar with my 840 evo 500GB (knock on wood), using as secondary drive.
> I have firmware version EXT0DB6Q installed.



I use as primary drive with OS.


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2015)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> I use as primary drive with OS.



Sometime ago I was unable to startup windows, I had Rapid Mode enabled and I did a windows re-install, since then I don't use Rapid Mode anymore.
I am afraid that windows gets corrupted somehow with Rapid mode enabled, even though I use my evo as secondary drive.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (May 4, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Sometime ago I was unable to startup windows, I had Rapid Mode enabled and I did a windows re-install, since then I don't use Rapid Mode anymore.
> I am afraid that windows gets corrupted somehow with Rapid mode enabled, even though I use it at secondary drive.



"Luckily" I get blue screen "only" about one time / 10 startup. I don't get it why.


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2015)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> "Luckily" I get blue screen "only" about one time / 10 startup. I don't get it why.



Do you use Rapid Mode? If so, try with turning it off.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (May 4, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Do you use Rapid Mode? If so, try with turning it off.



No, I didn't. First of all it uses a lot of physical RAM (25% up to 1GB), and furthermore even its own software (samsung magician) says it can cause issues. So I decided it is not worth for me.
I wish I used it, now I could turn it off, maybe it could help.


----------



## erixx (May 4, 2015)

Here I am staying away from this updates as there is no easy update route for RAID 0 apart from imaging and my 840 Evo performance is fine (ca.1000 MB/s)


----------

